# 480 or 600V rated panels on 240V



## 301ford (Jan 16, 2020)

I've seen people asking if they can use 240V on higher voltages but can you safely and legally use higher voltage rated panels on 240V? 

The client currently have 240V 3Ph delta and is trying to get 415/240Y or 480/277Y in the future from POCO. 

What could go wrong if we use for higher voltage rated panel&breakers at the first place, for example this one on 240V 3Ph high leg system:

DB:









Main breaker:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

It's fine. Better, in fact. The equipment will enjoy a nice long life on 240


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If you have a panelboard that is rated for 240V, you cannot use it for 480V. Period. Article 110.3, "suitable for the intended use..."


If you have a panelboard rated for 480V (or 600V), you can use it for 240V if you like. The breakers will cost you more, but there is nothing technically wrong with that.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I want to add to JRaef's comment .,

If you use 480 or 600 volts breaker with 240 volt source that is not a issue but the issue you will have to pay attention is AIC rating they are much higher than conventail 240 volt breakers are.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've seen 480 panels and breakers speed for 120/208 because of the higher AIC. Rare but I have seen it.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

micromind said:


> I've seen 480 panels and breakers speed for 120/208 because of the higher AIC. Rare but I have seen it.


Assuming you meant "used", not "speed"... but yeah, good point.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

JRaef said:


> Assuming you meant "used", not "speed"... but yeah, good point.


Spec'd, not speed.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Spec'd, not speed.


Ah, makes even more sense...


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Yep, it was spec'd........


----------

